# Hibernation funktioniert nicht mit neuem Kernel.

## drakesoft

Hallo zusammen, ich habe gestern ein update auf den neuen 2.6.30 gentoo kernel gemacht. Leider funktioniert seit dem der Hibernation (Suspend to disk) modus nicht mehr. So bald ich diesen ausführe bekomme ich einen schwarzen bildschirm wo der cursor im eck blickt und das einzige was ich machen kann ist zwischen den consolen wechseln (strg + alt + Fx). Aber Einloggen kann ich mich nicht. Ich habe keine ahnung wie ich dem problem auf den grund gehen kann.

Grüße

drakesoft

----------

## Finswimmer

Wenn du Hibernation aus der Konsole, also ohne laufenden X und ohne GraKa Module, startest, ändert sich da was?

Tobi

----------

## JoHo42

Hi,

ich habe beim vorgaenger Kernel einfach das hibernate script weggelassen.

Probier mal echo disk > /sys/power/state.

Danach sollte der Rechner schlafen gehen.

Du must wohl im Bootloader 

resume /dev/sda 

deine Festplatte eintragen, auf der das suspend to disk dein Image ablegt.

Functioniert wunderbar.

Gruss Joerg

----------

## drakesoft

Danke für eure antworten. Ohne Xserver passiert das gleiche mit echo disk > /sys/power/state auch. Und "resume=/dev/hda2" habe ich auch schon im grub stehen. Wie könnte ich da noch andere probleme herraus finden?

----------

## manuels

Hast du mal das Debugging-Logging angemacht?

----------

## drakesoft

wie gehts das?

----------

